# Switched back to charcoal and loving it!



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Seeing all of the delicious looking meals Paymaster is cooking up I had to get one of those Akorn Kumado grills. Hadn't cooked on charcoal in over 20yrs and was ready for a change. It's going to take some time but I appreciate the head start I'm getting by reading and enjoying everyones ideas and advice that all of you are sharing :thumbsup:
1st I made burgers to test it out and I got the okay from my 9yr old.
2nd I smoked a small rack of ribs that were falling off the bone.
3rd a whole chicken with the Badia seasoning that was excellent.
It's a work in progress but everything so far was tasty! In a few days I'm going to try smoking a Boston butt. Then maybe some beef sirloin or shrimp kabobs. Keep them coming folks :thumbup:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks awesome. I don't own a gas grill and I dont see myself ever getting one. I enjoy tending the coals on a long smoke! You just can't get the same taste from gas. I do understand why MANY people have gas grill. It's easy enough to fire it up and be cooking a couple mins later but it's just not for me! Welcome back to the dark side lol!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Looking Good right there!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

It's smoke season for sure! 
I did a half of a salmon yesterday, on the Brinkmann. My wife actually wanted a tabletop gas grill to accompany the smoker, but she changed her mind when she saw how fast a chimney lighter works. Now we can't walk through a grocery store without thinking about "something for the smoker'!


----------



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

gas doesnt come close to charcoal for flavor


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I think crappy briquetts when you say charcoal!!! Nothing like real lump coal!!!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> I think crappy briquetts when you say charcoal!!! Nothing like real lump coal!!!
> View attachment 79177


 100% True Lump Coal is what I've been using Jason and I've been amazed how well it works and lasts. I also didn't buy an almost $20 rack from Lowes to put a pizza stone on as a diffuser. I just used an old 22in pizza pan that has holes in it and was unused just sitting in my below the oven drawer. That worked great and saved me some money too  
At first when cooking the ribs I was having a hard time getting the temp down below 300* so my internal temp was at lowest 180*. Adding water to the drip pan helped reduce the temp and level it out some but it was late in the process so my ribs were cooked a little more well done than I preferred. I guess I could have reduced my cook time but was trying to stay around the time frame that folks posted that would yield best results. Is that the method you guys are using to better help regulate the heat at a lower temp?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

yepper...air control is the key, that's why I love my BGE!!!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Rack #2 turned out a little better but still needing to reduce the time I think. Was definitely able to control the temp better with about 4 cups of water in the drip pan. It was still good


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Love me some ribs!!!! Looks good brother!


----------

